# Pre-Rehearsal Process



## thehoneymooners (Sep 30, 2009)

We are taking a course in stage management at the University of Windsor. One of our assignments right now is to interview stage managers on a certain topic that interests us in stage management. One of the things that interests us is the pre rehearsal process. We were hoping to get feedback from people on all the work they do before the first rehearsal. What is all the paperwork that you like to have done and with you for the first rehearsal? How much paperwork/what paperwork should you have from your actors by this point? Thoughs? Any ideas would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Pre-rehearsal, I like to have:
- A complete contact list (cast and production team)
- Complete script breakdown, consisting of a page-by-page breakdown of entrances and exits, all sound effects noted in the script, any lighting effects noted in the script, costumes required by the script
- Props list (and rehearsal props as close to that list as I can get) - separate to the breakdown
- Set plans
- Blocking script clearly "flagged" - each scene and song has a Post-It flag so I can quickly skip through the script. Blank reverse sides of pages divided into two or three columns, depending on the show and whether I'm planning to have a separate calling script or not. I may also stick small copies of the set plan onto each page.
- Sometimes, a separate calling script, particularly on a musical. If I'm on a musical, I put my blocking into a script without the score, and then call the show from an integrated script/score; I don't always manage to have the calling script complete before rehearsal but it's a bonus if I do.
- Depending on the director, some or all of the rehearsal schedule
- Actors' welcome packs, which consist of contact list, rehearsal schedule, show schedules, useful information about the theatre, and useful information about the city for out-of-towners.

I have the advantage of being in a completely non-unionised country, so I don't have to worry about any union paperwork. All I require from the actors pre-rehearsal is current contact information.


----------

